

MtGox LTC ticker still online - a_olt
https://data.mtgox.com/api/2/LTCUSD/money/ticker

======
somethingnew
Here's a more interesting chart
[http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/](http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/)

------
newbrict
True, unfortunately it's reporting false data. ( everything is 0 )

------
vesinisa
Did MtGox ever roll out LTC support?

------
brenfrow
Ummm... but the values are all 0!

